
iPhone secretly sends call history to Apple even when iCloud backup switched off - lucodibidil
https://theintercept.com/2016/11/17/iphones-secretly-send-call-history-to-apple-security-firm-says/
======
ewzimm
To complete the headline, only when iCloud is enabled. Anyone especially
concerned about privacy shouldn't be using iCloud anyway, but it definitely
needs more fine-grained control.

------
thealistra
I kinda assumed that after I had my call history on my Mac and iPad Facetime
apps, since it is possible to call using any iOS/macOS device in the network.

You don't always have the phone reachable, so I assumed it syncs over iCloud.

------
jflowers45
should probably only have this story or
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12977612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12977612)

